# Interested of La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi II



## filipek (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello,

I am interested of buying new espresso machine. It will be for making around 4 to 6 coffees per day (espresso, cappuccino/latte). I'm thinking about La Spaziale S1 mini Vivaldii II. I would like to ask all users of this machine if it is worth to buy. Can anyone say anything about Rancilio Rocky grinder? My budget is about £1000 + grinder. Can anyone recommend any different coffee machine in similar price? I'm using now Delonghi Magnifica 4200 ...

Thanks

Michal


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rancilio rocky grinder is definitely not up to the job with the la spas


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The La Spaz is an excellent machine. Great temperature stabilisation & very quick recovery.

I used one daily for the past 7 years up to a short time ago.

For best results you would need something better than a Rocky to use with it.

Take a look at used models of commercial grinders. I originally used a Mazzer E but got fed up with the retention.

I then used a Versalab for 6 years which was great. The latter are currently well priced with the $$ exchange,

Rocky? - don't go there


----------



## 14gg (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Michal,

I bought mine in March this year. I also make a similar number of coffees per day as yourself. I think it is a wonderful machine, very consistent and the shots are amazing to me. I am almost always disappointed now whenever I visit a cafe and that never used to happen to me prior to buying the S1.

My advice is to go ahead you will not be sorry. I teamed mine up with a matching grinder from La Spaziale and again it has been fabulous.

enjoy..

regards,

Stuart


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Wasn't there a Vivaldi in the For Sale section a cople of weeks ago? I don't seen to recall it selling...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Michal? Do I know you? (Scott from HR, Stratford)?


----------



## filipek (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for your quick reply, it is good to know from users that it is a good choice of coffee maker ... Anyway still don't know which grinder will be the best with La spaziale S1 mini ... I would like to spend around £300 but I am not sure if it is enough as grinder is probably more important than espresso machine. I found some new ones like Baratza Vario £322; MACAP M2D £299; La Pavoni JDR Jolly £255; MACAP M2M on demand £269; What do you think about them? Can you recommend any others?

I will also check used ones on ebay...

Scotford I don't think we met before , I don't recall being in Stratford ... J


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

See if you can find a Mazzer for around that mark


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought a second hand mazzer super jolly for my S1 mini, works a treat! It needed a few mods but easily done and there's plenty of great advice on the forum.


----------



## mean_beanmachine (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi mate macap make la spaziales grinders so save your money on that front. Also macap are aggressively matching up to mazzer grinders now almost copying their range. You won't find a difference in performance between like for like models between the two to be honest.


----------

